# Berried Blue Pearl losing color



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Out of the 20 Blue pearls I bought only 3 survived I dont want to get into the reasons its not my fault I did not make a mistake. The shrimps came in very weak so within a span of 2 weeks all of them died except 3 out of which 2 were matured femals n 1 male. I've transferred them them in a well cycled tank some 3 weeks ago. Their color slowly came back they look healthy come out to feed, beautiful blue color reappeared. 

Yesterday I found a matured female berried she always had pale blue color compared to the the other female. Today I saw her color was paler is it due to the stress of being berried. She came out to eat and argued as usual with the Bridgesi Apple snail over her Mosura tablet. Guys who have Blue pearl did u see the same occurence in yr tanks. I'm worred coz I've got only 3 left and don't want to lose them coz its very difficult to find blue pearl here.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jessi, all females regardless of what species loss color when they are pregnant! She will become more transparent as she nears her due date, then after she has delivered the babies, she will color up again, only to lose it again when berried. That's just the way it is with the females. 

Unless something else in your tank is going on there (check all water parameters for PH, ammonia, nitrate/nitrite spikes) if all is in balance, then its either pregnancy or she is just too weak to survive.

Do you have availabel Mosura products there? If so, get Gravidas it is very helpful for pregnant females to help them thru gestation. I feed all my ladies this and so far all new babies are healthy and mammas looking good!

Spinach also might be a good treat for her, lots of iron and minerals in it.
Keep us posted.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thnx Anna may be she's pale due to pregnancy. Seen the same with berried CRS their color comes back after releasing shrimplets. The tank is well balanced. I have already added Gravidas. I have freshly bought spinach-no fertilizers frozen in my refrigerator. I feed the invertebrates once a week after thawing and cooking spinach in hot n later on cold water the CRS seem to enjoy the most. I'll update if there r any changes meanwhile she seems to be fine.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

A few pictures of the tank so u can see the color difference bet.2 female pearl shrimps the lighter one is berried the one with beautiful blue isn't
http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/6361/aquapearlcbs.jpg
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3362/aquapearlcbs1.jpg
http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/8...apearlcbs2.jpg
http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7...apearlcbs3.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2332/aquapearlcbs4.jpg
http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/5...apearlcbs5.jpg
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/8...apearlcbs6.jpg


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you find any of your male blue pearls to have some yellow to them? Just curious, some of my males are pale blue but also have some yellowish hue to them... 
One of My berried blue pearls had a bunch of babies the other day too  yay


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope mine dont have yellow at all. I have yellow ones in a separate tank the males have a black spot on their back may be their internal organs females on the other hand have a beautiful golden stripe on their back. The blue ones on the other hand male n female have a brown spot i.e. their internal organs, in males it is more prominent compared to the females.

BTW today the berried one got her true color back just like the other female exactly a week after she was berried. May be she changed color due to stress of new pregnancy.

Congratulation on yr new babies.


----------

